# Leftovers



## LarryWolfe (Sep 25, 2006)

I cut all the wings off of the chickens I smoked Saturday after they were cooked. So I put some Finney rub on them and crisped the skin in the oven. Dipped in some BadBobs Hot Sauce, turned out dang good.

Also made a hot crab dip yesterday and had the rest of that on some crackers.  Good stuff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 25, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry, especially that hot crab dip.



Thank CWC, it turned out great. I'll put the recipe in the seafood section if anyone is interested.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 25, 2006)

nothin like a nice crab dip.....hot or cold


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2006)

One more thing for my to do list! Looks great Larry!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Which one of them thar Finney rubs did you use?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks very good Larry.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Which one of them thar Finney rubs did you use?


Finney has a rub?


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finney has several of them.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 26, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He rubs alot!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Which one of them thar Finney rubs did you use?



Not sure Puffy, the one I used was long before he had numbers for them.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks great Larry.


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the overall color and grind? :?:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Season All, but tastes much mo betta.


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

What's Season All look like?  Never bought it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> What's Season All look like?  Never bought it.



Like your rub!  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The good one.


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The good one.[/quote:172ulxe2]
Which one is that? :?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is that? :?[/quote:22obbozd]
Their both good  
I might need a few more samples to be sure


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is that? :?[/quote:wv27893w]

The one that looks like Season All!  [smilie=banana.gif] 

I'm gonna try yours, maybe this weekend. If not this, then next. If not then, then the following. I mean I'm gonna try it one of these days, I'm just not sure when. Is either one good on steaks?


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The one that looks like Season All!  [smilie=banana.gif]
> 
> I'm gonna try yours, maybe this weekend. If not this, then next. If not then, then the following. I mean I'm gonna try it one of these days, I'm just not sure when. *Is either one good on steaks?*



You must have forgotten to read your Puff inspired informational packet.  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read it and saved it so as to not screw it up! Don't want no pork rub on my beef!


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read it and saved it so as to not screw it up! Don't want no pork rub on my beef![/quote:1cxpk9on]
read it again. :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read it again. :?[/quote:2tec8t0a]

I just did. Maybe ribs & steak will be on the menu for dinner this weekend!


----------

